# Using a Kindle



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Any of yawl using a Kindle? I've been thinking about getting one but then I talk myself out of it.. I kinda like having a book in my hands..but it seems like you can store a lot of books on one... or am I wrong? maybe using them little stick thangs would be better... with a PC and a power source one could use a lap top to pull them up...that seems a better way to go... but I needed some input from them as in the know..
HB *


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Have you seen all the bells and whistles the new Kindle Fire has??
A color screen! You can stream movies on it! You can even view magazine subscriptions! Play games! Plus you can read all of the books, of course! 
I am really wanting one!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

AuntJoe gave my one for my B-day in August; the older version, not the one with all the bells and whistles. I've downloaded about 40 books so far, most of them free and a lot for $0.99. The manual says it will hold about 3500. It is much easier to carry around than a stack of books. The battery life is exceptional. I've charged it 3 times since August and I've been reading a lot. It can be charged with a standard plug or you can remove the plug from the end of the cord which reveals a USB plug. I can even plug it into my solar/hand crank radio. Very convenient. 
One problem I came across. I downloaded a collection of 26 Jules Verne novels and short stories. The kindle reads it as all one book. You can't pick one particular story and go to it. You have to read it front to back the way it is laid out in the paper version. Now you _can_ "leaf" through an entire story to bypass it but that's a PITA.
Other than that, I really like it and find myself reading a lot more often just because I can take it anywhere. I give it :2thumb:


----------



## blarg (Sep 26, 2011)

I have one and in some cases the books are cheaper than in print. I wouldn't use it for books I want to keep forever because all electronics break eventually but it's light and has a huge battery life. I use mine all the time with no complaints. It even looks great outside on a sunny day.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd be lost if I couldn't use my highlighter.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got kindle for PC and get tons of free books from "pixels of ink" and Amazon. I want a kindle and since they came out with the kindle fire I am hoping that the others will come down in price. Since I am making bucks on swagbucks(over $375 in my amazon account since may) and planning on picking up holiday gifts for family, maybe I'll have a bit left over for myself to buy one. :2thumb: Gonna wait till cyber Monday tho... hoping for a bargain.
Since I have the kindle on my laptop all the book I have gotten for free now can be put over into the lightweight one if I get one. 
So if you think you want one.. get the kindle for PC and start getting books now and then you transfer them. Even on my laptop the reading is not hard on my eyes. Just doesn't work that well in the sun on the laptop. too much glare.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *Any of yawl using a Kindle? I've been thinking about getting one but then I talk myself out of it.. I kinda like having a book in my hands..but it seems like you can store a lot of books on one... or am I wrong? maybe using them little stick thangs would be better... with a PC and a power source one could use a lap top to pull them up...that seems a better way to go... but I needed some input from them as in the know..
> HB *


I am in the same boat as you, I want one because of all the storage capacity and it's abilities but I am not very computer savy and I don't know how savy you have to be to use one.

If it weren't for Windows I wouldn't have a clue on a computer. If I still had a VCR it would still be flashing 12:00.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

oldvet said:


> If I still had a VCR it would still be flashing 12:00.


:lolsmash: That's funny!!! :lolsmash:

But the kindle is very user friendly. It only took me a couple minutes to learn to navigate around in it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You can download a lot of free books. I read both volumes of Ulysses S Grant's memoirs. You can charge a Kindle by using a battery powered USB charger like this one:

AA Battery USB Emergency Charger for USB Devices | eBay


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> :lolsmash: That's funny!!! :lolsmash:
> 
> But the kindle is very user friendly. It only took me a couple minutes to learn to navigate around in it.


Thanks Uncle Joe, I think you just made up my mind for me.
I believe I will put out a few not so subtle hints and see what Christmas brings (if we even have that long left), I just might get lucky and have one in 'my stocking".

DM


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You want a Kindle and not a Nook. 3/4 of the Nook's space is reserved for books you get from the Barnes & Noble store. You can use the entire Kindle for free books that you get elsewhere.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

> If it weren't for Windows I wouldn't have a clue on a computer. If I still had a VCR it would still be flashing 12:00.


My Dad put black electrical tape over the flashing 12:00.

My new phone has the kindle app on it and I am going to try reading books on that.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Two years and ten months ago, I would have most likely considered getting one.

Now that we have decided to live the simple, frugal life, we have sworn off "gadets". A kindle would be a luxury that is not on our "needs" list.

Now, we only spend money on those items that are considered to be an investment in our new venture. We have a laptop which suits our needs.

We have made the decision to no longer play the excessive consumerism game and only buy what is necessary and with CASH.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

:2thumb:


BillS said:


> You can download a lot of free books. I read both volumes of Ulysses S Grant's memoirs. You can charge a Kindle by using a battery powered USB charger like this one:
> 
> AA Battery USB Emergency Charger for USB Devices | eBay


Thanks Bill, good to know info. Also thanks for the info on the Nook. I will go for the Kindle.

DM


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Two years and ten months ago, I would have most likely considered getting one.
> 
> Now that we have decided to live the simple, frugal life, we have sworn off "gadets". A kindle would be a luxury that is not on our "needs" list.
> 
> ...


I can certainly understand and respect your decision to go to a simpler life style, we are trying to ease ourselves away from a lot of luxury type things that we can honestly do without.

However having said all that...I still want a Kindle 

DM


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

backlash said:


> My Dad put black electrical tape over the flashing 12:00.
> 
> My new phone has the kindle app on it and I am going to try reading books on that.


Backlash: Black electrical tape, now why didn't I think of that? 

Seriously( well almost) that is funny.:2thumb:

DM


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Well first of all..thank all yawl for the input!!! I have more questions... IF I buy a kindle book and read it on my PC which I've got kindle down loaded on So..if I get a book and read it on my PC, do I get to keep it stored in my laptop? or is it in some storage thing at Amazon?..

I have it in mind to load books I like and also military field manuals as well as anything like that...

The Kindle info say's it's got cell tower access so you can order anytime as long as your cell phone has poser the Kindle will too.... this would be cool..

I'm looking at the newest one but it scares me because hell my cell phone has stuff I ain't figured out yet...

Also the newest one has the ability to connect to the internet...to check e mail etc..true? or did I misunderstand it?

Also if I use my PC to load and read book I bought can I then load them onto one of those memory stick things?

A PC has the ability for us to store tons of information that can be retrieved even without net access... I think that is a tool worth it's weight in gold..

Imagine an ability to pull up the entire procedure to removing a burst appendix !! I mean I don't want to.. but..if it kept a family member alive...I would.. or tearing down a diesel eng.. step by step...

Yawl see where I'm going... I just don't know if once loaded from Amazon to my PC does it stay there ??

I'm slow...

Also.. OldVet you mean there may be something in the little window besides 12...12...12...12... ???? WHAT ???  ( yanno..my coffee pot says 12...12...12.. too... kinda scary how all them thangs know to say 12 over an over... they don't even die if the power goes off...they come right back.. makes ya wanna go ..HUH!*


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Buck:

Were you speaking english or computerese? Darn I hate being a total DA when it comes to computers and a whole host of other electronic goodies.

I still try to catch the "litle guy" in my fridge that turns the light on and off. :gaah:

You know tho the one time I did try to program my coffee maker it blew a fuse, smoked up the room and flashed "try again fool". Damn i hate that coffe maker. :gaah:

No respect for the electronically impared at all. 

Oh yeah the VCR made a dandy exploding target. :dunno:

DM


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

oldvet said:


> I am in the same boat as you, I want one because of all the storage capacity and it's abilities but I am not very computer savy and I don't know how savy you have to be to use one.
> 
> If it weren't for Windows I wouldn't have a clue on a computer. If I still had a VCR it would still be flashing 12:00.


Ahhh, a Kindred Spirit, *chuckle*.


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, wait! I do still have a VCR, lol.


----------



## geoffreys7 (Jan 11, 2011)

If you have access to microsoft word you can download any material from any site into word, enlarge the font (I use verdana 22 so I don't need my reading glasses) and load it into a Kindle. I download stories from all the survival oriented site here on the web and read them.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

whome said:


> Oh, wait! I do still have a VCR, lol.


LOL, Yep two kindred spirits.

DM


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I have a Kindle*

I love it. Very user friendly and stores a fantastic amount of books. i got the cover with the built in light. You can read in bed without disturbing the missis.
The recargable battery literally lasts a week with out recharging.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

HozayBuck said:


> *Well first of all..thank all yawl for the input!!! I have more questions... IF I buy a kindle book and read it on my PC which I've got kindle down loaded on So..if I get a book and read it on my PC, do I get to keep it stored in my laptop? or is it in some storage thing at Amazon?..
> 
> I have it in mind to load books I like and also military field manuals as well as anything like that...
> 
> ...


When you download a book from Amazon using wifi on your Kindle it goes directly there and not to your PC. You can copy books from your PC to your Kindle.

If your Kindle is 3G enabled you can download from Amazon directly to your Kindle without having a computer and using wifi. It works without your cell phone.

I looked up the Kindle Touch on Amazon. It doesn't have an email program. The newest one will connect to the internet to download your books.

If you use your PC to download books to it, yes, you can copy them to a flash drive.

If you download a book from Amazon to your PC it stays there. The files are too small to be a problem. Not when 3500 books take up 4 gb of space.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a kindle 3G. I have over 100 various books on mine. Mainly survival related. I love mine. Now I still enjoy the feel and smell of a real book. The kindle is easy to take with you. On a road trip, vacation whatever. I reccomend them all the time. Plus since the new fancy " Bells and whistle" ones have come out, you can get one like mine which IMHO is all you really need. Are less than $150.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

The Kindle Fire is just what I've been waiting for! I pre-ordered it 4 or 5 days ago....can't wait to get it.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

So, how hard is it on the eyes to read books on kindle? And I DON'T mean large print, neither am I asking if I can enlarge the font. That's not the problem I have. When I read a lot of pages on my computer, at any light setting or font size, it starts hurting my eyes after a while. I also never feel like I absorb the information quite as well as when I'm sitting comfortably with a book. 

With a kindle I could get more comfortable than my computer would let me, but that still doesn't address the visual differences. I suspect those are less of a problem for younger folks.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

The contrast is excellent. I don't feel that it's much different than a paper book. It's a soft white background with nice clean, crisp text. A computer screen is bright and I also get to the point where it gets irritating to the eyes. 
I have the kindle font set to the second smallest setting. I can use the smallest, but as the light begins to fade and I don't feel like moving, I need to pull out the reading glasses. A very worthwhile investment as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

The girl has a Samsung Galaxy tablet (I dont work for Samsung...) and she uses it for books. I would think because it has so many more uses, something like a tablet, for about $100 more is much more useful.
Its like an ipad, but since I hate Apple and everything they sell I wont mention that one. Whoops.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> So, how hard is it on the eyes to read books on kindle? And I DON'T mean large print, neither am I asking if I can enlarge the font. That's not the problem I have. When I read a lot of pages on my computer, at any light setting or font size, it starts hurting my eyes after a while. I also never feel like I absorb the information quite as well as when I'm sitting comfortably with a book.
> 
> With a kindle I could get more comfortable than my computer would let me, but that still doesn't address the visual differences. I suspect those are less of a problem for younger folks.


I'm 52. I should have reading glasses or bifocals but I don't have either one. I read my Kindle for 20 minutes at a time when I ride my exercise bike. I haven't changed the default text size. So far, no eye strain or headache.


----------



## blarg (Sep 26, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> So, how hard is it on the eyes to read books on kindle? And I DON'T mean large print, neither am I asking if I can enlarge the font. That's not the problem I have. When I read a lot of pages on my computer, at any light setting or font size, it starts hurting my eyes after a while. I also never feel like I absorb the information quite as well as when I'm sitting comfortably with a book.
> 
> With a kindle I could get more comfortable than my computer would let me, but that still doesn't address the visual differences. I suspect those are less of a problem for younger folks.


I spend 50 hours a week at a computer so I don't usually use mine at home for more than a few minutes at a time because of eye strain. I've never had a problem with my kindle though.

I also set mine to read to me sometimes. It's not as good as an audio book because it's a robot voice but it's a whole lot cheaper than audio books when I just don't feel like reading text at that moment.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

backlash said:


> My Dad put black electrical tape over the flashing 12:00.
> 
> My new phone has the kindle app on it and I am going to try reading books on that.


I always read my books on my phone. Nook also has an app for Android.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*One thing I thought would be really great was being able to read without having lights on.. like out camping or whatever...

I'm sure that new one the Kindle Fire has the ability to check e mail..guess i need to go back and recheck it..

I probably will be getting one.. reading from a screen don't bother me at all I guess the Fire one might be the one...will have to check it out..

BUT I still love the smell of a book as well as the feel.. but having access to wither would be great..

Thanks all!!*


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Yup, you can import your e-mail with the Fire.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

How do move free .PDF and .TXT files onto the kindle?

Can you just put files onto it like a USB stick drive?

Or is there some kind of tedious file manager program that comes with the Kindle that you have to use (like the ipod's itunes program)?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You can check out the Kindle Fire here:

Kindle Fire - Full Color 7" Multi-Touch Display with Wi-Fi - More than a Tablet


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

PS360 said:


> How do move free .PDF and .TXT files onto the kindle?
> 
> Can you just put files onto it like a USB stick drive?
> 
> Or is there some kind of tedious file manager program that comes with the Kindle that you have to use (like the ipod's itunes program)?


Basically all you do is, using the usb cord provided, the Nook/Kindle will automatically pop up on your computer as a file. (Go into computer and it should say the name of your eReader). You'lll be able to move your .pdf/.txt files onto the eReader. No special program needed. Drag and click.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> Basically all you do is, using the usb cord provided, the Nook/Kindle will automatically pop up on your computer as a file. (Go into computer and it should say the name of your eReader). You'lll be able to move your .pdf/.txt files onto the eReader. No special program needed. Drag and click.


That's excellent, thanks for the info.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> Basically all you do is, using the usb cord provided, the Nook/Kindle will automatically pop up on your computer as a file. (Go into computer and it should say the name of your eReader). You'lll be able to move your .pdf/.txt files onto the eReader. No special program needed. Drag and click.


Thanks for posting this.. I was wondering too. I like easy.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

PS360 said:


> That's excellent, thanks for the info.





Emerald said:


> Thanks for posting this.. I was wondering too. I like easy.


Nooooo problem folks!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay the thread in the forum under this one(how to) has two sites with free downloads of books and I got the cheese making one and on the second site the "all the good things about trees(?)" they both went right to the kindle and work wonderfully. The one about trees is even in color(I haven't looked at the cheese one yet).


----------



## mickbear (Apr 9, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> *One thing I thought would be really great was being able to read without having lights on.. like out camping or whatever...
> 
> I'm sure that new one the Kindle Fire has the ability to check e mail..guess i need to go back and recheck it..
> 
> ...


the kindle is not back lit so you have to have light to read at night or in a dark place.that is one reason its very easy on the eyes.unlike a white background from a book the kindle has an off white color background.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

mickbear said:


> the kindle is not back lit so you have to have light to read at night or in a dark place.that is one reason its very easy on the eyes.unlike a white background from a book the kindle has an off white color background.


I think that the new Kindle fire is backlite tho. Full color screen everything. but I do not like that it stores everything in the "cloud" which means that if you lose power you don't have it. it is all stored online. not in the machine it self. 
It would be okay instead of an Ipad but I want my kindle to have all the books on board so to speak. that way I can read while out of power or any where I am waiting (like Dr. office that kind of thing.)


----------



## mickbear (Apr 9, 2009)

Emerald said:


> I think that the new Kindle fire is backlite tho. Full color screen everything. but I do not like that it stores everything in the "cloud" which means that if you lose power you don't have it. it is all stored online. not in the machine it self.
> It would be okay instead of an Ipad but I want my kindle to have all the books on board so to speak. that way I can read while out of power or any where I am waiting (like Dr. office that kind of thing.)


wow,so the new kindle stores everything online?thats not good. i'v got the wi-fi kindle,not the 3G.i have a lot of books stored on mine for when i'm away from home.being in the aerial mapping business we go to some very remote places and a lot of them do not have cell phone service or wireless internet.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Emerald said:


> I think that the new Kindle fire is backlite tho. Full color screen everything. but I do not like that it stores everything in the "cloud" which means that if you lose power you don't have it. it is all stored online. not in the machine it self.
> It would be okay instead of an Ipad but I want my kindle to have all the books on board so to speak. that way I can read while out of power or any where I am waiting (like Dr. office that kind of thing.)


Emerald, actually you have 8gb of storage on the Fire. After the system requirements, it will have around 6gb of storage for what ever you wish. 6gb will hold a lot of books. I wish it was more than 8gb on board.....but for $199. I don't like that if you're not near a wi-fi connection, you have no means of accessing your cloud storage. Luckily a lot of places have wi-fi.


----------

